# Abstract streetlight art



## willis (Sep 29, 2012)

Loving this random streetlight art in here Finland! 8)






If you can't see the picture here's direct link to it:
http://flic.kr/p/dfbCQJ


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 9, 2012)

willis said:


> Loving this random streetlight art in here Finland! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. You should walk down around Venice Beach, CA. There's a crazy ton of art, murals, random stuff everywhere, sidewalk art, sand art.


----------



## willis (Oct 10, 2012)

Would love to go there!
But first I've need to finish my school :


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 10, 2012)

willis said:


> Would love to go there!
> But first I've need to finish my school :



Hehe...true. I live right in the area, at least right now, so if you can scrape up the money for a plane ticket on holiday, I have a couch you could have for a few days.


----------



## Menace (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice - do post some more examples


----------



## willis (Oct 10, 2012)

I would but have to wait another sunny day ... have rained now like 1½ week without stops.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 18, 2012)

willis said:


> Would love to go there!
> But first I've need to finish my school :



Study abroad?


----------



## willis (Dec 2, 2012)

Heyy! New streetlight spotted.





Again, direct link:
http://flic.kr/p/dxXT2p


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Dec 3, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> willis said:
> 
> 
> > Loving this random streetlight art in here Finland! 8)
> ...


 
I've done a number of photoshoots in the Venice Beach area, here's a couple of images links:
http://www.lightcrafterphotography.com/p238101043/h3b7e7908#h3b7e7908
and
http://www.lightcrafterphotography.com/p238101043/h3b7e7908#h1a719314


----------



## bycostello (Dec 3, 2012)

very good


----------

